# confused



## cupidcashier2 (Feb 6, 2015)

needing any input on lab results 2/2/15 tsh 3.670 r.r. 0.450-4.500 ft3 2.5 rr 2.0-4.4 ft4 1.58 r.r 0.82-1.77 synthroid 112 5 days 125 2 days....waiting till endo gets around to calling.....please advise t.t due to hashimoto`s and nodules....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 is goal.

TSH is useless as it lags up to 6 weeks.

Did you take your med's prior to your lab draw?

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

Do you have the labs prior to these to compare?

Are you symptomatic?


----------



## cupidcashier2 (Feb 6, 2015)

as I stated have had total thyroid removal 6 yrs ago... hashimoto`s and nodules...my lab draws were afternoon and I took synthroid in early morning around 5 am. having symptoms elevated blood pressure.stiff , joints ,,,just a general feeling of feeling anxious...have apt Monday with endo...my dosage was reduced 1 yr ago from125 daily to 112 5 days and 125.2 days thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is painfully low.

Have you ever tried adding Cytomel?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would agree with the Cytomel. You look pretty hypo and believe it or not, hypo can cause anxiety. Getting that FT3 up will help.


----------



## cupidcashier2 (Feb 6, 2015)

I also believe I am in need of t3. added 5mcg daily, 10 days ago,, this is all so confusing to me, as I have heard so many conflicting ideas,,,my symptoms were weight gain, elevated blood pressure, and painful stiff joints , I have heard these labs look hyper, but maybe not, so there I am confused.. but I guess I need to filter these posts-.thank you in advance


----------

